# Cuttin and Runnin



## 33sun33 (May 19, 2010)

Hello all,

Ive been lurking and posting (mostly lurking) in these forums for a while now, and while I am horrible at keeping a daily log of my progress, hopefully I can update this journal at least once a week or so.

As most folks are this Spring/summer, I am looking to shed some bodyfat while retaining as much muscle mass as possible.  About 2 weeks ago, I weighed in at 218lbs at 18% bf.  I did my research, and decided to try out Lyle MacDonald's Rapid Fatloss diet plan instead of the UD2.   Man, that thing works!

After only 10 days on it, I dropped to 208lbs, hopefully maintaining most of my muscle (Ill check my BF in a day or two).  I took a break of about a week, and went to eating at maintenance (plus a few cheat meals), and my weight has remained steady at 208-209lbs.  

Im starting another cycle of RFL, and hope to have the diligence to stay on it for 2 weeks straight.  If I can do that, hopefully I will drop down to my target weight of 198lbs (or anything under 200), and my target bodyfat percentage of 12%.  If I can achieve this goal, then I would likely go back to eating maintenance for awhile, and then either try UD2 to cut into the single digits of BF, or may even start a slow bulk.  

My experience with the first RFL was pretty great in terms of results.  The first five-six days were actually pretty manageable from a hunger/energy standpoint, but it got a little harder entering the second week.  

On top of that, my wife is pregnant with our first child (woo-hoo!!!), and she is actually a little mad at me for dieting and looking trim, while she is blowing up in weight!  Which is one reason I terminated RFL after only 10 days.  But Im hopeful that I can schedule the cheat meals and refeeds this time around, to coincide with us going out to eat, etc... 

Anyways, the diet is pretty straightforward: 4 meals, high in lean protein, no carbs, and tons of vegetables.  No alcohol, sugar, etc... of course.  But I get two cheat meals a week, and one 5 hour carb refeed per week.  

The gym part is also pretty straightforward - Ill be doing two full body workouts per week, keeping the weights high, and the reps lowish.  No cardio, except for giong with the wifely to swim at the pool maybe once a week.

Plus, Im supplementing with an ECA stack (primatene), which does help with energy and hunger (though it makes me a little loopy sometimes).

Today is the second day of this cycle, and I actually feel more tired and lethargic than I thought I would.  But hopefully my body will adjust.  Ill post the stats from my Push workout today later on.

Peace,

Christian


----------



## Marat (May 19, 2010)

Looks good, congrats on the current progress


----------



## 33sun33 (May 19, 2010)

m11 said:


> Looks good, congrats on the current progress



Thanks!  Today's Push workout went pretty well:

Front Squats: 95x8, 95x8, 95x8 (usually I go up to 135 or so, but my legs were burning for some reason today!  so I kept it light)

Incline DB Press: 70x7, 70x7, 70x7

Military Press: 95x5, 95x5, 95x5 (not sure why, but these felt hella harder than usual... maybe my strength is decreasing on this cut after all)

Machine Flyes: 235x8; 255x7

Standing Alternating DB Shoulder Presses: 35x8; 40x6

Triceps Cable Ext: 60x8; 70x8

Planks: 1.5 minutes x 2

Birddogs: 2 sets


Diet Today:

(1) 6 egg whites, with broccoli and green onions

(2) Tuna fish with tomato

(3) PWO Protein Shake, plus 21 grams of carbs in a gatorade I sipped during my workout, per the RFL handbook (and which totally kept me from fainting!)

(4) Dinner tonight will be grilled lean flank steak, with salad using a 1 carb, low calorie salad dressing


----------



## 33sun33 (May 20, 2010)

I finally got around to measuring my bodyfat percentage again (after losing about 10 lbs on RFL during the last mini cycle), and I am really shocked (pleasantly so).

According to the calipers (accumeasure), I am at 13.7 %!  I crunched the numbers, and that means I only need to drop another 11 pounds to hit my goal of 9% bf.  It also means that my lean body mass not only didnt decrease, but actually increased by almost 2lbs over the last few weeks!  

Im not sure how the latter is possible (actually put on 2lbs in lean body muscle?), but at the very least Ill take it as an indication that Im not losing much muscle.  

Its weird, but originally I had a modest bodyfat goal of 12%.  Well, since Im already at 13.7, I feel motivated to try to reach for the single digits!  I hope my enthusiasm will last - today Ive felt some of the common mental side effects of a low carb/no carb diet - lightheaded, no mental focus, just feeling dumb, lol.  I hope my body will adjust since, as a professor, I really need to be able to think and write!


Oh.... one thing that perhaps others will chime in on... since Im at 13.7% bodyfat (lower than I thought), should I transition to UD2 if I want to keep cutting?  I know in his books, Lyle MacDonald states that RFL is best suited for men at 15% bf or higher, and that I could start UD2 at my current bf level.


----------



## 33sun33 (May 20, 2010)

Re my last question about switching to UD2, I reread the RFL ebook, and apparently I can keep on the RFL as a category 1 dieter.  But this means no free meals, and no refeeds until the very end of a 11-12 day period.

Now I dont want to seem like Im not committed, but Ive already factored a refeed and a free meal into my social calender - eg, Im going to a friend's bbq this saturday, and breakfast with the inlaws the following week.  

I just may stick with the category 2 guidelines for now, even though I know that may mean less muscle saved... or perhaps I should switch to UD2.  But regardless, I dont think I can meet the guidelines for category 1 dieters over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## 33sun33 (Jun 18, 2010)

*Update*

Alrightly then, I suppose this log is due for an update.  SInce my last post, I was following my diet and lifting plan pretty closely, and was still seeing some weight loss (hopefully fat loss).  

I had a bit of a hiccup the last week- my then fiance and I eloped and got married, and working out at the gym just wasnt feasible.  But I was able to eat pretty well, and didnt have much alcohol (two glasses of wine).  

But on Wednesday of this week, I had a post marriage deep tissue massage, and got sick as hell!!  I was sick all day wednesday after the massage, and all day thursday.  I had a fever, chills, diarreah,  nausea, vomiting, and headaches... it was freakin horrible!! I have since learned that deep tissue massage often releases toxins, and many people can get sick afterwards.  I was never really a believer in the whole toxin thing, but it cant be a coincidence that I got mad sick only 20 minutes after getting the massage.   My fever broke last night, and lo and behold I was down to 203lbs (Im sure some of that loss was water and also muscle from not eating anything the last couple of days).

So my goals for the immediate future are as follows:


(1) ease back into cardio and weight lifting, due to the sickness

(2) continue on a healthy eating plan (no longer psmf) below maintenance for the next 2-3 weeks, hopefully lose another 2-5lbs of fat

(3) after doing some traveling in the midwest the next two weeks (during which hopefully I can get in some weight work), hopefully get down to 9-11%bf

(4) transition to a slow bulk, probably using a 5x5 bill starr type plan


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

33sun33 said:


> I had a bit of a hiccup the last week- my then fiance and I eloped and got married



Hey, CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## 33sun33 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Curt!  It was a very beautiful and quick elopement, costing all of $100!  

I worked out Monday and Wednesday on my new slow bulk, bill starr program.   

Monday

My first workout was very frustrating, due to the fact that at least 8 college kids decided to show-off for over an hour by using the only two squat racks in the gym.  Using horrible form and lifting way too much weight, they proceeded to grunt and moan their way through various squats and deads.  What was confusing to me is that there werent even any ladies watching - who were they trying to show off for???   So I was pissed, since I couldnt get my 5x5 squats in that day.

Flat DB Bench (1x5) 70x5.  Felt pretty easy... just starting off light this first week.

DB Rows (1x5): 90x5.  ditto

CG Bench Press (3x8): 95x8; 115x8; 115x8
Some core work (planks)

Wednesday

Since I couldnt do my squats on Monday, i decided to do them here instead of deads.  Since Im keeping it light this week, I dont think it will screw up my program too much.

Squats (5x5): 135x5x5.  This is my first time in maybe a year or two doing back squats.  I switched to front squats for a while due ot back concerns, but feel my back is strong enough, my form is solid enough, and Im mature enough now to do back squats the proper way.  Since I havent done them for so long, it may take a while to work back up to a respectable weight, but whatever.    135 felt super light, but I really just focused on form and smooth movement.

BB Military Press (3x8): 95x8; 95x8; 95x6.

Weighted Pullups (x3): bwx8; 10lbxx6; 15lbsx5


----------



## 33sun33 (Jun 24, 2010)

*New Bulk Workout*

Oh, I suppose I should post my new training plan:

Mondays

Squats: 5x5
Flat DB Bench: 1x5
DB Rows: 1x5
CG Bench Press (Triceps): 3x8
Core Work

Wednesdays

Sumo or Reg. Deadlifts: 3x4
Front Squats: 2x8
Weighted Pull-ups: 4x5
Military BB Press: 3x8
Core Work

Fridays

Squats: 1x5
Flat DB Press: 5x5
DB Rows: 5x5
Bicep Curls: 3x8


----------



## 33sun33 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Friday's Workout*

Decent workout today overall.  Diet is going so-so, but i really need to start ramping up the calories a bit (40/40/20 macro split).

Squats: 1x5

(warmup- 135x5), 165x5.  Felt pretty easy.  Still easing into back squats, since I havent done them for a couple of years.  I plan on staying at 165-175 for my 5x5 on Monday. 

Flat DB Press: 5x5

(warmup - 50x5) 70x 5 reps x 5 sets.  Felt pretty good overall, though it was a bit hard to get the last rep or two during the last two sets.  

DB Rows: 5x5 

85lb x 5 reps x 5 sets.  Felt great.  DB rows are always one of my stronger movements, with my hand grip being my biggest limiting factor.  Will prob do 90x5 again or up it to 95x5 for my power WO on Monday, and then 90x5x5 for next friday.

BB Bicep Curls: 3x8

65x8; 75x8; 75x8.  Felt great, tho I was pretty exhausted by this point.  

Diet so far today: egg whites and cheese, with two LF yogurt (kefir) muffins; various supps (multivitamin, fish oil, glucosamine); PWO protein shake with creatine; frozen meal of chicken, potatoes and veggies (i know, this is bad!).

Upcoming meals: lean 90% grilled burger; sweet potato and salad; some sort of balanced dinner; cottage cheese/shake before bed


----------



## 33sun33 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Monday Workout*

Had a later workout than usual, but it went pretty well and I hit all my targets.  Hopefully I will continue to improve, esp. in the squat

Squats: 5x5

165 x 5 x5.  Felt pretty good.  Im still focusing heavily on form as I work my way back to doing back squats on the regular.  On my 1x5 on Friday, I will either bump it up to 175x5 or 185x5 (probably the latter).

DB Rows: 1x5

95x5.  Felt awesome.  I can definitely keep moving the weight up on this.

Flat DB Press: 1x5

75x5.  Felt pretty good, probably should have done more than one warmup set, as my shoulder felt a little wierd.

CG Bench Press: 3x8

115x8; 135x8; 135x8.   Felt pretty easy, though mildly challenging coming at the end of my workout.


----------



## 33sun33 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Wednesday Workout*

Solid workout today all in all.

Weighted Pullups

BW x8; +15x4; +15x6 ;+15x5

BB Military Press

95x8; 105x8; 115x4

Standard BB Deadlifts

135x8; 135x8; 135x6.  REally was just experimenting with form on these.  I usually do sumo deadlifts (or romanian), since it is easier for me to maintain proper form throughout the movement (Im 6"3 and not as flexible as I would like).  Form on the standard deads was OK, but I still feel a little too tight and inflexible getting the bar off hte ground.  Taking my shoes off may help, so next time I may experiment with doing standard deads without shoes; or just switching back to my old fav and doing heavy sumo deads.

Core work - planks x 2 min x 2 sets; stretching

Diet so far: oatmeal with eggs/cheese; PWO shake and creatine; hot &sour soup and chicken w/broccoli over rice


----------



## 33sun33 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Friday Workout*

Had a solid workout today, and hit all of my goals (tho the workout itself turned out to be exhausting!).  I love the 5x5, but I am also happy that there is only one more week left before a deload!

Squats: 1x5

[ramp up - 135x6; 165x5] 185x5.  Felt decent, though the last rep on the working set was surprisingly hard.  I suppose Im making progress, given that I havent done back squats (was doing front squats) for over a year, and that Im just coming off a long cut.  I may attempt 185 x5 for 5 sets next Monday, but Im dubious if I can pull it off.  The good thing is that Im really focusing on atg form, and squatting the correct way.

DB Flat Bench: 5x5

[warmup - 50x6] 75 x5 reps x 5 sets.  These surprisingly got a bit easier during the later sets.  I think my shoulder just needed some warming up first.  They still were quite challenging, but I was able to pull it off.  Next 1x5 on Monday will be 80lbs!!

DB Bent Over Rows: 5x5

95lbs x 5 reps x 5 sets.   Went great.  My form, as far as I can tell with the mirrors, is spot on.  Grip is always a weak spot, and I was exhausted after the squats and bench, but I was able to rally and finish all sets and reps.  Im not really sure why Im so much stronger on rows than I am on other lifts.  wierd.  Next 1x5 on Monday will definitely move up to 100lbs (although Im still not positive I can pull off 100x5 for 5 sets!).  The DBs at my gym only go up to 110, so after this bulking session I may have to switch to BB rowing exercises if I do another bulk with low reps.

bb bicep curl- strict form: 3x8

65x8; 75x8; 75x8.  This exercise feels dumb.  Im going to switch back to my old standby of standing DB curls, or perhaps cable curls for a twist.  

Diet today has been so-so; for some reason I find it hard to substanitally increase my calories.  it seems like my body is still primed for the cut I ended two weeks ago, as Im simply not hungry in the morning and only moderately hungry during the day.

 breakfast was just yogurt and granola with fruit (surely not enough protein- maybe 20g protein, 70g carbs; 15 g fats?); followed by half protein shake (30g protein, 40g carbs); followed by PWO shake (55g protein, 75 g carb); and then some pasta with meat sauce (20 g protein, 50 g carb; 12 g fats).   Going to finish off an equal serving of the pasta while at work, but then need to have a big dinner and nice snack before bed to get even close to my macro requirements on this bulk (around 250-300g protein; 250 g carbs; 30-50 g good fats).


----------



## 33sun33 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Tuesdays Workout*

Its damn near 100 here in Albany, and the AC in my gym sucks.  Even though I did my workout in the morning, I was still sweating buckets.  But all in all, a pretty good workout - even it feels like it will take hours to recover.

Squats: 5x5

[warmup 135x5] 185 x 5 reps x 5sets.  This went pretty well- very very tiring tho.  I was happy to be able to move this weight for 25 reps tho.

Flat DB Bench: 1x5

[warmup - 50x7; 70x4]  85x3.   Well, some dude was married to the only set of 80lb DBs, so I got tired of waiting and tried out the 85s ahead of schedule.  Failed on the 4th rep, but all in all happy I could get 3 on85.

DB Rows- 1x5

[warmup - 85x5].  100 x5.  Got through this OK, but grip is a major major factor here.  Had to reset my grip a few times just to get through the set.  A 5x5 at this weight is going to suck, grip wise at least.  Kinda want to buy those "big back" grip strip thingys.  

Didnt do the 3x8 of CG bench press- was way too tired and dripping with sweat to do anything else in the gym.


----------



## 33sun33 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Thursdays WO*

BB Military Press

95x10; 105x6; 105x6

Front Squats

95x8; 105x8

RDLs

225x6; 225x8

Pull Ups

bwx10; +12x6; +15x5; +20x3


----------



## 33sun33 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Saturdays Workout*

Had an average workout today.   I failed on a couple of my lifts, so Im happy that my deload week starts on Tuesday.  My diet has also been a bit off for a bulk- meaning that I havent been eating enough!!!  Which sounds odd, but what with the heat wave on the East coast my appettite has been absolutely killed.  Now I understand (aside from getting beach abs) why so many folks cut during the summer and bulk during the winter!  But Im trying to pick it up, at least by consuming a shake or two a day.

Squats: 1x5

[135x6; 185x3] 205x5.  Felt good and strong- my squat is coming along nicely after an almost 2 year break.  During my upcoming deload week, Ill focus heavily on form and slow reps.

Flat DB Bench: 5x5

[60x6]  80x5; 80x5; 80x3 (failed on 4!); 75X5; 75X5.  ok - had some problems with this lift.  I failed during the third set which sucked, but was able to revert to 75lbs and finish the sets.  

DB Rows: 5x5

100x5 reps x 5 sets.  Finished all the reps and sets here.  Grip was a factor, but I generally felt strong throughout.  Will keep bumping this up week to week, as long as my grip can hold up.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks good, keep it up!


----------



## 33sun33 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Tuesdays Workout*

Good first workout of my deload week.  I was able to easily move the weight, and look forward to the intensity phase next week.

Squats: 3x3

[warmup - 135x6; 135x7]  185x3

Flat DB Press: 1x3

[60x6 warmup]  80x3

Db Rows: 1x3

[80x5 warmup]  100x3

CG Bench Press: 3x6-10

95x10;  135x8; 155x6


----------



## 33sun33 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Fridays Workout (last deload)*

Had my last deload workout this week; next week Ill be going into the Bill Starr intensity phase.  This workout, despite maintaining the weights from last week, was actually surprisingly difficult.  I got through it OK, but I definitely had to work harder than I expected.

Squats: 1x3

[warmup - 135x7]  205x3.

DB Flat Bench Press: 3x3

[warmup - 60x6]  80x3x3

DB Rows: 3x3

[warmup - 80x5] 100x3x3

CG Bench Press: 3x8

135x8x3


----------



## 33sun33 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Mondays Workout- Intensity Phase*

Had a pretty good first workout of the intensity phase.  Will only be able to stay on the 3x3 intensity phase for about two weeks, before going on a long planned trip back home to Chicago.  Once my week long break is over, Ill probably go back to a bulk cycle.  As much as I love Bill Starr, I may do something like a push pull legs for the next cycle.

DB Flat Bench: 1x3

[warmup - 60x4; 40x10; 70x3] *85x3*.  Felt strong on the working set, but it took me a while to sufficiently warm up my shoulders.  The first warmup set with 60lbs was really difficult, largely because my left shoulder was just too 'cold' and painful.  But after doing a number of light sets, and someshoulder stretching, my working set was no sweat.  

DB Rows: 1x3

[wm- 85x4]  105x3.  Pretty easy all in all, grip was the biggest factor.  Definitely should be able to tackle a 3x3 at this weight come Friday.

Back Squats: 3x3

[wm- 135x8; 175x4] 205x3x3.  Felt pretty good.  With sufficient warm up, I should be able to get 3 reps of 225 in on Friday.

CG Bench Press" 3x5-8

135x8; 155x5; 155x5.

various shoulder stretching/prehab work


----------



## 33sun33 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Wednesdays Workout*

Really nice workout today.. good energy, good lifts for the most part

Standing BB Military Press

95x10; 105x8; 115x6

RDLs

225x6; 225x6; 225x6.  just kept it easy here- want to take it slow with the back until the starr program ends

Pull Ups

BWx10; +15x6; +30x3

DB Bicep Curls

50x6; 35x10

various planks, etc...


----------



## 33sun33 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Fridays Workout*

Good overall workout, considering I didnt get much sleep last night and felt tired and unmotivated.  Only one more week left in my shortened Bill Starr workout!

Squats: 1x3

[warmup - 135x6; 185x4]  215x3

Flat DB Bench: 3x3

[warmup 40x8; 70x4]  85 x 3 x3

DB Rows: 3x3

[warmup 85x4]  105x 3 x3


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 24, 2010)

Congrats on your progress.  Losing that much BF is impressive.

Glad to find another person on this board who likes Starr's program.  I just started a version of it myself.


----------



## 33sun33 (Jul 26, 2010)

*Mondays Workout*

@Greg- I love the starr program.  As you can see, Im using a modified version that was recommended by board members, but I think its awesome.  This is actually my last week on Starr, but I may run another cycle after a 10 day break.

Squats: 3x3

[warmup- 135x6; 185x4] 215 x3 x3.  

Flat DB PresS: 1x3

[warmup - 40x10; 70x5] 90x2 (failed on 3rd rep).  Yeah, I failed on the 3rd rep.  Sucks, but actually felt pretty strong throughout.  Still a PR!

DB Rows: 1x3

[warmup - 90x4]  110x3.  Felt very strong on these!  Which is cool, but if I do another Starr 9 week cycle after this is over, I will have to switch my rowing exercise (since the DBs at my gym only go up to 110).  I know Im not nearly as strong as most on this board, but Im a little proud to max out the DBs on an exercise (at least at low reps!  Certainly cant do 10 reps on the 110s!).

CG Bench Press: 3x4-8

135x8; 155x6; 165x4


----------



## 33sun33 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Final Starr Workout!*

Today was my last workout on my 7 week Bill Starr bulk program!  I feel I have gained in strength while hopefully adding some muscle, and I didnt gain all that much fat (a little tho).  By body is sore and needs a break, so I timed this to end with my upcoming (leaving tomorrow) 10 day trip to visit fam in chicago.  When I get back, Ill have to decide whether to start a new 9 week Bill Starr bulk cycle (maybe change some of the exercises around), or to revert to my old standby - the push/pull.  Once that second bulk cycle is over, Ill probably just maintain/slow cut for a while (it will be around the time my daughter is born!!).

Squats: 1x3

[warmup - 135x7; 185x4]  225x3.  Felt pretty good, though I didnt get enough depth as Id like.  Since I really want to see my squat numbers increase, I may very well do another (longer) bill starr after my break.

Flat DB Bench: 3x3

[warmup - 40x10; 70x4] 85 x3 x3.  Felt strong, though shoulder joint was acting up again. Hopefully some rest will calm it.

DB Rows: 3x3

[warmup - 85x4] 110x3x3  Felt great overall.  I love this exercise!

Curls

just one set of 50x7.  i hate doing accessory exercises.


So Im leaning to another 5x5 starr cycle when I get back, probably with the following exercises:

Incline DB Press
Back Squats
Seated Hammer Rows

Weighted Pullups
Sumo Deads
BB Military Press
Prehab Shoulder Work
CG Bench Press
Some sort of boring Bicep accessory work
Core work


----------



## 33sun33 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Monday's Workout*

Back on the saddle, so to speak, after a 10 day break after my last bulk cycle.  Starting another bulk, and doing Bill Starr one last time before my daughter is born in late October/November!

INcline Press: 1x5

70x5

Squats: 5x5

135x5x5.  Had really good form on these, starting light but bumping up to 185 come monday.

Hammer Rows: 1x5

275x5

CG Bench Press: 3x8

135x10; 135x8; 135x8


----------



## 33sun33 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Wednesdays Workout*

Military Press

95x10; 105x7; 105x6

Pull ups

x10; x8; x7

Sumo Deads

135x6; 185x6; 225x6


----------



## 33sun33 (Aug 24, 2010)

*Mondays Workout*

Had a pretty good workout on monday, happy with my squats

Squats - 5x5
(warmup) 185 x5 x5.  Felt great, will go up to 205 x5 for friday.

Incline DB Press: 1x5

(wm) 75x5

Seated Row: 1x5.  Felt good, definitely should be able to rock this on a 5x5 on friday.

(wm) 320x5 ( a little harder that I thought, might not be able to do a 5x5 on this.)

CG Bench press: 3x8

135x8; 145x8; 155x6


----------

